

Nutella Lawyers Shut Down What Other Companies Would Consider A Wet Dream - tzury
http://thegist.com/news/684/nutella-lawyers-shut-down-what-other-companies-would-consider-a-wet-dream

======
zwieback
Wow, that's sad and weird. When I was a kid some of my friends' moms bought
cheaper Nutella alternatives (e.g. Nusspli). Maybe it's time for World Nusspli
day. I've also seen other knockoffs in my local supermarket that look pretty
tasty.

